# Is there a  way to LOCK an image against further  editing?



## Digital Finger (Jan 2, 2015)

Occasionally I have an image which I was satisfied with but have come back to it in passing and thought I could improve upon it only to decide later after making lots of changes that actually I had it right first time and then realise I have to undo the changes I made. Usually this isa fairly easy process, but it can be time consuming if ive made lots of little changes and dont want to scrap the lot. Its usually at this pont that I realise I should have been editing it in Photoshop , but , I got carried away in th heat of the moment (me Lord) and so putting it bck to  a preferred state is time consuming, I I find myself wishing i  had been working on a virtual copy.

Is there a  way to simply 'lock' an image ( but stil allowing a virtual copy) so it forces me to make a virtual copy (or actual  copy)


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2015)

There is no way to prevent making additional changes to an image in the LR catalog. There are several things that you can do to achieve your goal. 

I use color labels to indicate which images are complete and which images are complete and have been published.  With these two colors, I can at a glance see which images I can touch and which I need to leave alone.   Just because an image has a certain color label does not meant that I won't attempt to further refine the develop settings but at least I have forewarned myself. 

Once forewarned, there are steps that I can take.  The simplest it to make a virtual copy before making further changes.  I then can make changes to the virtual copy, leaving the original unaltered. 

Another option to preserve the edit history at a point in time is to create a Snapshot in the Develop module {Cntl/Cmd}{N}. With a snapshot, you can revert to that point in history by simply selecting the named snapshot from the snapshot panel.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 2, 2015)

I think the concept of "Locking" an image hangs a lot of people up. That is very obsolete.  Lightroom has evolved beyond that. There no longer exists a need to "lock" an image. Cletus' third suggestion is a winner. When the image is done, create a Snapshot.  Call the snapshot 'Locked' if you like. No matter what you do to that image going forward (save deleting it from your catalog) the "locked" version you want is maintained in pristine condition. This is where Lightroom gets more powerful. You can have multiple locked versions!

Retouch a photo. Finish it. Create Snapshot. File is equivalently "Locked". 
Make it a different crop. Finish it. Create Snapshot.
Make it Black and White. Finish it. Create Snapshot. 

Now you have three locked versions of the file you cannot lose no matter what you do the image in the future. You can go back to any locked version with a single click.  This is way more powerful and user friendly than an old-style locking of a file.


----------



## Digital Finger (Jan 2, 2015)

clee01l said:


> There is no way to prevent making additional changes to an image in the LR catalog. There are several things that you can do to achieve your goal.
> 
> I use color labels to indicate which images are complete and which images are complete and have been published.  With these two colors, I can at a glance see which images I can touch and which I need to leave alone.   Just because an image has a certain color label does not meant that I won't attempt to further refine the develop settings but at least I have forewarned myself.
> 
> ...



Thanks Yes Clee those are the same steps I normally take and you're righta  snapshot is a good tactic -thanks for the reminder


----------



## Digital Finger (Jan 2, 2015)

RikkFlohr said:


> I think the concept of "Locking" an image hangs a lot of people up. That is very obsolete.  Lightroom has evolved beyond that. There no longer exists a need to "lock" an image. Cletus' third suggestion is a winner. When the image is done, create a Snapshot.  Call the snapshot 'Locked' if you like. No matter what you do to that image going forward (save deleting it from your catalog) the "locked" version you want is maintained in pristine condition.  This is where Lightroom gets more powerful. You can have multiple locked versions!
> 
> Retouch a photo. Finish it. Create Snapshot. File is equivalently "Locked".
> Make it a different crop. Finish it. Create Snapshot.
> ...



I have no idea whether it hangs people up or it's obsolete or not, I use it in photoshop all the time, seesm perfectly reasonable and useful tool. I accept there is no 'need' to lock and image as Lr is a non destructive workflow, I understand that, but it would still be useful to have some sort of thing that t least reminded you that you should take asnapshot or create a virtual copy BEFORE charginfg off and making chnages with the adjustment tools. I already use all the labels (can we make more?) but I suppose I might have to repurpose one of them, but I doubt I'll even notice it once I get the editing  bit between my teeth, thats not a reliable tactic for me This is the trouble witha non destructive workflow, it is easy to get complacent.

Personally I still think that if there is any likelihood that the adjustment tools will develop firther and get more refined and versatile then there'd be no harm in jogging the user memory to check about how they want to go about their workflow.

My problem is when I am not following a normal workflow but 'come across' an image and start experimenting without really thinking about it and end up somewhere unexpected and just wish i had locked (or taken a snapshot) earlier, it would still be handy IMO to force me to decide if I really want to charge off making changes without thinking too hard about it - happenes all the time with computers.. in fact as far as I'm concerned it is exclusive to computer use. If only, I think to my self I had 'locked' it first! as I look at the flags and ratings and labels area for a 'lock' button

but in the meantime yes I will go with that workaround as you and cleetus suggest and I thank you both for it


----------

